

Ask YC: Is Google trying to own everything or simply have access to them? - shayan

Last week was OpenSocial and today their mobile platform Android.  To some extend both these platforms have the same approach, they are both open, Google is giving easy ways for developers to come up with new applications and the possiblity of the developers reaching a lot more users in a much easier and faster way, and Google is constanly looking to add new partners (major ones) that would also support these platforms.  One thing that I find interesting here, is the comparison between the new ways of creating platforms and possibly setting new standards.  In the 90's everything seemed to be closed and platforms were mostly used to set standards and create lock-in situations and exclude the competition (Microsoft was the pro here).  Now it seems like the opposite, not only everything is open with Google, they are in fact working hard to get others partnering with them, instead of trying to compete with them and trying to exclude them.  I don't personally believe that Google is doing this merely because its better for the end users or developers.  The web has changed many things and creating such lock-ins are not possible anymore.  So Google will not have any other choices but to open up and share.  But the question for me is whether this is another way to approach the situation and by these new movements, Google will in fact be able to set the standards and create a new kind of lock-in (I say new since its not excluded to Google now and others have access).  One thing that is more clear is that by offering the platforms Google is making the information at least accessible for themselves.  Without doing so there will be walled gardens all over the place and everything would be excluded to those networks.  And by knowing Google's mission their access to all those data is vital to their survival and their leadership in the market.  So maybe the main question is whether Google is doing these so they can insure their access to all these data, or they actually have other plans behind the scene and will be able to own a lot more than simply having access to the data(in which case other companies will also have the same access to some extend).
======
shayan
In the news: \- Google has launched two major platforms within the past week
\- Last week Google introduced OpenSocial for the web and yesterday their
mobile platform Android

\- Both platforms have the same approach: both open, easier for developers to
make applications, developers will be able to reach a lot more potential users
much easier and faster, Google is constantly looking to add new partners
(major ones) that would also support these platforms.

From Before: \- In the 90's everything seemed to be closed and platforms were
mostly used to set _standards_ and create _lock-in_ situations and exclude the
competition (Microsoft was the pro here). --> the exact opposite of what
Google is doing now!

\- The web has changed many things and creating such lock-ins are not possible
anymore, at least not the same way as before

We Know: \- Google's mission and business model requires them to have access
to all the information on the web

\- Facebook and other sites have proved that they can accumulate vital
information and have them within their walled gardens, and exclude Google from
accessing them

\- Google knows they can't _own_ all the information themselves or have
exclusive access to them

\- But they also know their strengths, if information is available to everyone
they believe they are better in getting that information, so other companies
will not be scaring Google by also having access to those info

Question: \- with the new platforms and the new approach, is Google simply
making sure they'll continue to have access to all the information out there,
OR are they in fact doing more behind the scenes that would allow them to take
advantage of their platforms and set standards the way companies did in the
90's, will they be able to create lock-in situations again?

------
mrtron
Google's platforms seem to be designed to be free. You are free to do whatever
you want on them, but the overall use of them will drive up the usage of their
core products. This increased usage of the core products will continue to
drive the growth in an organic way.

I don't know that there is any lock-in, Google docs allow you to freely export
your files. This new Android looks to provide a browser that you aren't forced
to use Google with.

I really liked the Android announcement. Getting into the cell phone market
directly would be a huge risk for Google, they do not have the expertise in
the hardware and manufacturing business they would require. So they made the
best move I have seen in a while, they decided to make the massive
partnerships and develop a platform that they could leverage many phone
maker's business.

~~~
shayan
I agree but is Google doing this because they are scared they will lose their
position by losing access to all the data out there?

And will they have advantages in terms of advertising on these platforms?

------
nextmoveone
You should organize your writing visually.

I don't want to read it cause it is all on paragraph.

~~~
shayan
look at my comment underneath I made it point form for you...hope that helps

